# Hot heel bubble hash - a turtorial



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2008)

i tried a new pressing technique. i think i may stick with this one.


needed: 

small mason jar - 1/2 liter

vacuum sealer bag

oven

fully dried and sifted bubble hash

feet







i start by drying my sifted hash until fully dry. it should feel like sand. 






once fully dry i place it in the mason jar and pre-heat the oven to 140 degrees.




once the oven is heated i place the jar in the oven on the middle rack for about 10 mins. i then remove the jar and using my thumb and fingers i press the hash against the inside of the jar. i do this until the hash molds together. it is very soft when warm at this point but becomes hard and crumbly as it cools. i had to heat it and press it in the jar 3 times to get it to form into a single handleable piece.




i cut a small piece of vacuum sealer bag and sealed one end to make an envelope.




after the piece has been formed it is put back into the jar and placed back in the oven for 10 mins. once removed it is placed inside the sealer bag and then stepped on with the heel of my foot on a hard tile floor. i use just the very end of the heel of one foot. i weigh 200 lbs. i move my foot around the edges first to keep it all from spreading out. once the edges are worked i then move to the center and work my way outwards. this takes about 10 to 15 mins per stomping. 





once a pancake is formed it is placed back in the jar and heated. after it is removed from the oven i fold it over itself while warm.




i then form it into a block, put it in the sealer bad and stomp it again. 




i continue this process over and over again. each time the hash because softer and stickier. what i am doing is actually bursting the trichome glands. by doing this i am decarboxylizing the THCA into THC. this hash is edible raw. 

 

 


once it reaches the desired consistency, about 10 to 12 stompings on this piece, it is weighed and stamped. the patty is soft and bendable. it would shatter if dropped onto a hard surface. it will stick to my hand when turned upside down. when heat is applied it melts and bubbles. good stuff.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2008)

i guess it's all mine.


----------



## CaliHighRider (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks good. I'll have to give that a try when the time comes!


----------



## Budsworth (Jul 25, 2008)

VERY INTERESTING, What the hell is decarboxylizing???


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Jul 25, 2008)

great post, time consuming process though but it seems worth it, what is the texture like when eating?


----------



## High4Life (Jul 25, 2008)

Fuckin hell man 362 grams of bubble hash i got 5g from trimmins and some buds from 5 plants that stuff goes for £40-50 pounds a gram here about $100 

How much bud does it take to make that much is the 10.% rule far off


----------



## Lokes (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice post. Did you get the original bubble hash using bubble bags, water and ice; or just shake the tricomes in a screen?

And an easier way to do the same thing (which I've only read about) is to take a jewlers vice to press. It heats up and acts as a vice at the same time.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

I wanna come over for pancakes. I'm curious, too. To get a ball like that, how much plant matter did you need to have?


----------



## High4Life (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I wanna come over for pancakes. I'm curious, too. To get a ball like that, how much plant matter did you need to have?


 
Im guessing plants rather than follage haha 

average id get 1.5g per plant 3-4foot plants follage only 

Its 10% back from what you put in add up the grams 90% and the answer will not be far off im sure ... i wish i had it bubble hash is the nicest gear u can buy


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah...that will probably be later down the road.


High4Life said:


> Im guessing plants rather than follage haha
> 
> average id get 1.5g per plant 3-4foot plants follage only
> 
> Its 10% back from what you put in add up the grams 90% and the answer will not be far off im sure ... i wish i had it bubble hash is the nicest gear u can buy


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2008)

there is a decimal point there. it is 36.2. thirty-six grams.


----------



## massmurda420 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive done this b4 we didnt put it in the oven as many times as u or use a vacume sealer (mainly because were poor and cant afford that shit) but it was some real good shit,now u say u can eat it? wut sthat like


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2008)

massmurda420 said:


> Ive done this b4 we didnt put it in the oven as many times as u or use a vacume sealer (mainly because were poor and cant afford that shit) but it was some real good shit,now u say u can eat it? wut sthat like


i don't know. i'm scared to try. it supposed to be much more intense and last up to 8 hours.  just like eating edibles i would assume.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2008)

when you make bubble hash the resin glands are "raw". the THC must be activated. you need heat to activate it. the bursting of the glands and the heat together change the THCA to THC. THCA is THC with an extra atom attached to it. you need to release this atom to feel the full effects of the drug. 


Tetrahydrocannabinol-type (THC)  &#916;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol
*&#916;9-THC-C5*

 &#916;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol-C4
*&#916;9-THC-C4*
 &#916;9-Tetrahydrocannabivarin
*&#916;9-THCV-C3*
 &#916;9-Tetrahydrocannabiorcol
*&#916;9-THCO-C1*
 &#916;9-Tetrahydro-
cannabinolic acid A
*&#916;9-THCA-C5 A*
 &#916;9-Tetrahydro-
cannabinolic acid B
*&#916;9-THCA-C5 B*
 &#916;9-Tetrahydro-
cannabinolic acid-C4
A and/or B
*&#916;9-THCA-C4 A and/or B*
 &#916;9-Tetrahydro-
cannabivarinic acid A
*&#916;9-THCVA-C3 A*
 &#916;9-Tetrahydro-
cannabiorcolic acid
A and/or B
*&#916;9-THCOA-C1 An and/or B*
 (&#8722-&#916;8-_trans_-(6a_R_,10a_R_)-
&#916;8-Tetrahydrocannabinol
*&#916;8-THC-C5*
 (&#8722-&#916;8-_trans_-(6a_R_,10a_R_)-
Tetrahydrocannabinolic
acid A
*&#916;8-THCA-C5 A*
 (&#8722-(6a_S_,10a_R_)-&#916;9-
Tetrahydrocannabinol
*(&#8722-cis-&#916;9-THC-C5*


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 26, 2008)

Very informative post, i'm on the fence right now as i have an ever-growing freezer full of trim and access to both a honeybee extractor and bubble bags. I was leaning towards oil but you've made a strong case for the hash. DAMN THESE CHOICES!!!
Anyhow you're an inspiration to this grower. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## High4Life (Jul 26, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> Very informative post, i'm on the fence right now as i have an ever-growing freezer full of trim and access to both a honeybee extractor and bubble bags. I was leaning towards oil but you've made a strong case for the hash. DAMN THESE CHOICES!!!
> Anyhow you're an inspiration to this grower. Keep up the good work!!!


 
I like honey oil but its just to strong for me to smoke the way i like to its good 4 1 here and 1 there , bubble hash has a nicer taste and you dont fall asleep every time you take a good smoke at it


----------



## Budsworth (Jul 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> when you make bubble hash the resin glands are "raw". the THC must be activated. you need heat to activate it. the bursting of the glands and the heat together change the THCA to THC. THCA is THC with an extra atom attached to it. you need to release this atom to feel the full effects of the drug.
> 
> 
> Tetrahydrocannabinol-type (THC)  &#916;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol
> ...


 Damn it FDD, you never cease to amaze me, my hats off to your sir. THanks.


----------



## dertmagert (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah.. thats a real impressive post there... with the scientific diagrams and all.... and i understand that bursting/heating the resin glands would make the hash edible, but.... dont u get the same effect when the hash is heated when smoked? i mean, if i didnt heat, and press my hash, all the thca would turn be activated when the heat is applied to smoke it correct? 

ive seen ALOT of your hash.. and it all looks fuckin wonderful.. but i want to know why you favor this method? it seems like alot of work compared to just running the trim/buds threw some bubble bags then just letting it dry and press it... 
does it have a better taste? better consistency? 
i may give this a try to find out for myself on my next batch of hash... 
2 more weeks and ill have a bunch of material to work with.. 

great post fdd.. Hashtastic as always


----------



## dertmagert (Jul 26, 2008)

oh.. and i have a question for u... beings that u are the Hashiest person ive come across, i wonder if u have any info on how to make "budder" ... 
a friend of mine was just telling me about some canadian guy named Hashking or something who makes this stuff called Budder, that is supposed to be 99.3% THC or some rediculous number... 

im sure this would be FAR more elaborate than some bubble hash... but im always up for an adventure...

do u have any idea what im talkin about? because ive never heard of this stuff before.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> yeah.. thats a real impressive post there... with the scientific diagrams and all.... and i understand that bursting/heating the resin glands would make the hash edible, but.... dont u get the same effect when the hash is heated when smoked? i mean, if i didnt heat, and press my hash, all the thca would turn be activated when the heat is applied to smoke it correct?
> 
> ive seen ALOT of your hash.. and it all looks fuckin wonderful.. but i want to know why you favor this method? it seems like alot of work compared to just running the trim/buds threw some bubble bags then just letting it dry and press it...
> does it have a better taste? better consistency?
> ...


when you eat it it passes thru your liver. when you smoke it it goes to your lungs. this is why you get different effects. yes, sm0king it will activate the THC. 

different hashes have different consistencies when finished. when this batch was dry it was not very pliable. the trim used was too dry. you need a little bit of moisture within the glands to keep them "sticky". if the trim gets over dry then the hash will need to be heated and pressed. i could have heated and pressed it one time and called it good but by doing this repeatedly i have "homogenized" my patty.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> oh.. and i have a question for u... beings that u are the Hashiest person ive come across, i wonder if u have any info on how to make "budder" ...
> a friend of mine was just telling me about some canadian guy named Hashking or something who makes this stuff called Budder, that is supposed to be 99.3% THC or some rediculous number...
> 
> im sure this would be FAR more elaborate than some bubble hash... but im always up for an adventure...
> ...





i'm really starting to try to steer clear of oils. gas extraction and iso washes introduce outside chemicals. once i hit my organic trim with butane it is no longer organic. i don't think there is any reason to need something 99% pure. i think a quality bubble hash is just fine. i'd rather smoke a little extra then have to put chemicals in my body. 

Beautiful budder


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking Good!!!

Nice to see that you take the time and properly process and dry and press your Medical Hash into Medical Hashish.


Medical Hashish the real Marijuana medicine.

Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> Looking Good!!!
> 
> Nice to see that you take the time and properly process and dry and press your Medical Hash into Medical Hashish.
> 
> ...



you taught me well. 

i still haven't come across a good press. my foot still hurts. lol worth it though. i was going to vend this piece but decided to keep it for myself. i want to eat half a gram. 

lady at the club i vend to was trying to tell me that it bubbles because of the water in it. i tried to tell her if it's made properly that it's supposed to melt and bubble because it so "clean". she didn't really want to believe that. i tried to fully explain it but for what she is doing it was a little to "in-depth". she just wants some hash to dispense.


----------



## dertmagert (Jul 27, 2008)

mmmm... Egg McMuffin and HASSSSHHH browns


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 27, 2008)

spectacular


----------



## spyrdle (Jul 27, 2008)

amazing!!!


----------



## overfiend (Jul 27, 2008)

great info here i love hash definately my drug of choice. do you use dry trim or fresh trim to make the bubble or does it matter i've tried using both but dont know been getting mixed results but this could be due to inconsistant trim too
also eating hash is the best experiance i've had it's a little like shroomin with less visual more like a shroom body feel the but then ialways thought shrooms felt like smoking like 80 joints at once


----------



## emptypool1 (Jul 27, 2008)

thats way dank


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm going to see the new batman movie. i just weighed out and ate a half a gram of hash. i chewed it with my front teeth until it crumbled then chased it with a tootsie roll. i'll report back later.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2008)

overfiend said:


> great info here i love hash definately my drug of choice. do you use dry trim or fresh trim to make the bubble or does it matter i've tried using both but dont know been getting mixed results but this could be due to inconsistant trim too
> also eating hash is the best experiance i've had it's a little like shroomin with less visual more like a shroom body feel the but then ialways thought shrooms felt like smoking like 80 joints at once


i dry it until it's "crunchy" but NOT "crumbly". about 3 to 4 days, turning it regularly. if your trim is sticky when you start you should get sticky hash. i found running it while the trim was wet caused the hash to come out too sticky. it's too hard to work with once screened. too dry and it doesn't press together well. the drying process is very important. to me anyways.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 28, 2008)

i agree FDD, i dry my trim the same way. Over the years trying ridiculous
things to get it to stick. Though i will have to try your heating proccess and report back. Alot of my best hash comes from a 73 micron bag. It always is plyable. By the way anybody notice FDD's "hash print" on the on button on the scale? Love it


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 28, 2008)

FDD how was the outcome of eating the hash? Last time me and the guys made brownies we rendered down a QP. WOOOOOO!!!! Defitatley over did it. Maybe next time just and ounce or 2. Of bud


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2008)

i ate it plain then had some "dibs". i figured the milk in the ice cream would bond with the THC. i can't can't it really did anything. i thought i felt a little head spinning here and there but nothing majorly intense. either i try a gram next time or just smoke it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2008)

who am i kidding? i'm high. it's a weird high though. must be the trainwreck in it. i get these waves in my head. usually it's a body thing for me. me eyes feel dry and my face is tingly. it's kind of a "background high".


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 28, 2008)

Quick.Smoke some and see if that helps.


fdd2blk said:


> who am i kidding? i'm high. it's a weird high though. must be the trainwreck in it. i get these waves in my head. usually it's a body thing for me. me eyes feel dry and my face is tingly. it's kind of a "background high".


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Jul 30, 2008)

im not that big of a fan of edibles, usually the taste bothers me but the high just doesnt work for me. the body buzz is nice but other than that i dont like being a zombie. ive never eaten hash though but your description is all to familiar Fdd. I have been eating cookies for 2 days straight and havnt been off my ass since. Can you make an energy drink with weed? get the nice body buzz with some energy would be great


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

KAOSOWNER said:


> im not that big of a fan of edibles, usually the taste bothers me but the high just doesnt work for me. the body buzz is nice but other than that i dont like being a zombie. ive never eaten hash though but your description is all to familiar Fdd. I have been eating cookies for 2 days straight and havnt been off my ass since. Can you make an energy drink with weed? get the nice body buzz with some energy would be great



i have the same problem. but then i do get up and try to do things and just end up stumbling around on rubber legs. i tried a little of this this morning. not to bad mixed with coffee.

View attachment 161307 View attachment 161308


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Jul 30, 2008)

rubberleggs....... lol I cant wait to move to Cali and have the choices you have there. That honey looks tastey how would you go about making some of that? i would assume like butter without the boiling water? I like peanut butter cookies with reeses pieces, and chunky peanut butter.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

KAOSOWNER said:


> rubberleggs....... lol I cant wait to move to Cali and have the choices you have there. That honey looks tastey how would you go about making some of that? i would assume like butter without the boiling water? I like peanut butter cookies with reeses pieces, and chunky peanut butter.


i have no idea how they make it but it's good.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Jul 30, 2008)

i guess i will google it, would love to make a jar


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2008)

Always nice to hve another tool in your bag, thanks FDD. Maybe i will try sometime if i get a batch that needs it. God knows i could have used it in the past.

I have never had much luck with DIY edibles either, I can't say i have tried eting a gram of bubble yet though. Your "background high" statement is the best i have ever gotten. I had a friend that used to get Marinol in vast quantitys, He was all excited that he was getting them, then he got them and ate dif doses for a week or so. He came back and told me that they were shit and gave em to me, the most i ever took was 30 of the 1mg caps, truly garbage for me NOTHING! While some of the people i gave them to came back talking about visuals and being wasted from eating 2. 

After that i pretty much just decided that edibles must not work for me. I'm sure if i was a CA resident i could find something that would do the trick but until they either discover an edible i can make from roots or i can get my hands on something someone else has made, I'm smoking that shit. Maybe for others that have a med reason for not wanting to smoke i can see where edibles could be a real lifesaver, Or if you were going out where it would be impossible to smoke like you did, but i love smoking. Even if i was high from eating some i would probably be smoking.

Even reporting the high you have FDD i bet smoking a 1/2g of your shit would do ya better wouldn't it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Always nice to hve another tool in your bag, thanks FDD. Maybe i will try sometime if i get a batch that needs it. God knows i could have used it in the past.
> 
> I have never had much luck with DIY edibles either, I can't say i have tried eting a gram of bubble yet though. Your "background high" statement is the best i have ever gotten. I had a friend that used to get Marinol in vast quantitys, He was all excited that he was getting them, then he got them and ate dif doses for a week or so. He came back and told me that they were shit and gave em to me, the most i ever took was 30 of the 1mg caps, truly garbage for me NOTHING! While some of the people i gave them to came back talking about visuals and being wasted from eating 2.
> 
> ...



oh, i've smoke well over a half gram as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2008)

Damn I'm smoking with the wrong people, The only hash in my area is what i make and another guys over soaked black iso trash so the shit is gold around here. I don't think a single gram comes into my area other then what we make. And i can't even make enough to always have some. Come on fall, a good outdoor harvest is my best chance at a reasonable ball of hash. My biggest run to date was like 16 grams.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 30, 2008)

Fdd, maybe a press or two after doing this?...

YouTube - how i make canna budder

Never seen anything like this done before around RIU, maybe I'm wrong.

Thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2008)

i watched the video, i don't go as far into the science of getting high as many around here do but it seems strange to me. I dont think you would want to heat good hash oil much. unless the only reason all hash oils aren't solids due to there being leftover solvents in it. And i can deffinetly see that it does indeed look like the budder shots i have seen before on the web. Can a smart person please come tell us if this is how budder is made?

[email protected]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> Fdd, maybe a press or two after doing this?...
> 
> YouTube - how i make canna budder
> 
> ...


it still had butane or ISO in it. that's why it was viscus. when made properly honey oil is not viscus. it is dry and powdery. i try to tell people this but no one listens. you have to dry your oil for several days before you even touch it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

I dried mine until it was like firm peanut butter because I had no idea how I would smoke it when it was all wet like that.I used iso..I tried a poor man cold water extraction but had no luck.


fdd2blk said:


> it still had butane or ISO in it. that's why it was viscus. when made properly honey oil is not viscus. it is dry and powdery. i try to tell people this but no one listens. you have to dry your oil for several days before you even touch it.
> 
> View attachment 161666 View attachment 161667 View attachment 161668 View attachment 161669


----------



## northeastern lights (Aug 1, 2008)

MMMmmmm hash... Had to make a mini batch. A litlle of this, a little of that. Ahhhhh yeahh.


----------



## northeastern lights (Aug 1, 2008)

FDD with the oil extraction what do you use to extract besides chemicals?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2008)

northeastern lights said:


> FDD with the oil extraction what do you use to extract besides chemicals?


i have tried glycerin but failed.


----------



## northeastern lights (Aug 2, 2008)

How so? What did you use for the ball you made in the pic?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2008)

northeastern lights said:


> How so? What did you use for the ball you made in the pic?




i used butane for the ball.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 2, 2008)

If you don't have coffee filters for iso hash(hey, I don't drink coffee)is there a substitute in a pinch?


fdd2blk said:


> i used butane for the ball.


----------



## northeastern lights (Aug 2, 2008)

Well before i purchased screens i used to use a reusable coffee filter. Also cheese cloth. With the cheese cloth you will get alot of contaminants though. But with the reusable coffee filter you just strain out the plant material with it then i used to put it in a large pyrex bowl and into the frezzer for an hour. I've even just let the whole damn thing freeze up before cause i was feeling lazy. You just have to wait till it melts. Anyway after some time has passed i used small vynl tubing to siphon off the water and dry the very last bit up with TP. i then turned on my electric stove to high for 1-2 minutes and shut it off. then move the trics around with my licence(cause it it very flexable) till it is dry enough to finger roll. If you want tommorow i can do a step by step with pics if you'd like. Its take alot of time. not the greatest way of doing it but very cost effective. you can also purchase the screens they use in bubble bags for under 20.00 bucks. i did that for awhile with a couple of 5 gallon buckets and a spaggetti strainer. Then i just got my wife to sow me some.


----------



## northeastern lights (Aug 2, 2008)

woops just realized you are looking to make iso hash, stoned again...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 2, 2008)

LOl...I know how to make iso hash, thats the method I use...uh...can you use it with moldy bud I wonder?one of my buds may have mold on it...


----------



## northeastern lights (Aug 2, 2008)

HHmmmm... not sure but i bet FDD would know.


----------

